# Anlage mit BDE-System ausrüsten



## Georgius (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin grad dabei eine Studienarbeit zu schreiben. Die Aufgabe besteht darin, die SPS (CPU 315-2DP) mittels Ethernet oder Profibus DP an ein Betriebsdatenerfassungssystem zu koppeln. Anforderungen an das BDE System:
Rezepturverwaltung, Archivierung von Prozessdaten, Auslesen und Änderung der SPS-Daten (zb. Motordrehzahl) von einem Arbeitsplatz aus.
Die Anlage verfügt schon über eine HMI.
Meine Aufgabe ist es, ein Konzept zu Erarbeiten um ungefähr den Aufwand und die Kosten abschätzen zu können.
Leider habe ich kaum entsprechende Literatur und das Angebot im Inet beschränkt sich meist auf Firmen die alles komplett, samt Dienstleistung anbieten.
Mir fehlt dabei ein wenig der Ansatz.
Meine erste Idee wäre der Einsatz eines OPC-Servers den ich über einen der Feldbusse mit der SPS verbinde.
Anschliessend einen Industrie PC per Ethernet mit OPC Server verbinden und eine ensprechende Software verwenden.
Welche Software würde sich in diese Richtung anbieten?
Würde dieser Aufbau Sinn machen?
Noch was anderes, wozu ich leider nirgendwas was gefunden habe. Gibt es ausser dem Umfang bzgl. der Größe einen Unterschied zwischen einen Prozessleitsystem und einen BDE-System?
Wäre super, wenn mit jemand eine kleine Anregung geben könnten.
Besten Dank im Vorraus und einen schönen Tag.  
Georg


----------



## Ralle (7 Mai 2008)

Na ja, ein klassisches BDE-System wird i.d.R. keine Rezepturen verwalten, das fällt eher in die Sparte des HMI. Natürlich könnte man alles das z.Bsp. mit WinCC oder kleiner mit WinCCFlex irgendwie erledigen. Oder, wenn man sich mit Programmiersprachen auskennt, man baut sich das selbst.

Vom Feldbus auf den OPC-Server ist ok, aber der OPC-Server muß ja auf einem PC laufen, also brauchst du Ethernet nur, wenn du den OPC-Server auf einem eigenen oder Maschinennahem System laufen läßt und mit einem 2. Rechner darauf zugreifen willst. OPC-Server-BDE hat den Vorteil später auch rel. flexibel für andere SPS-Systeme verwendet werden zu können, man nimmt den entsprechend passenden OPC-Server und das wars.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist folgende:

An die SPS einen Netlink-Pro (Profibus/MPI --> Ethernet) anschließen, z.Bsp. im Schaltschrank. Dann mit libnodave (oder auch mit einem OPC-Server) per Ethernet die Daten über den Netlink Pro aus der SPS lesen.


----------



## chrissi52000 (7 Mai 2008)

Welche Visualisierung läuft denn schon auf dem System?


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Mai 2008)

Vielleicht noch zusätzlich zu dem Beitrag von Ralle :
Eine laufende Visualisierung bringt den Zugang zu allen in der Visu projektierten Variablen quasi mit sich. Das ist vielleicht auch mit zu berücksichtigen. Somit gibt es da auch einen Weg, die Daten z.B. nach Excel oder auch Access zu exportieren (das nutze ich sehr gerne).

Gruß
LL


----------



## Georgius (7 Mai 2008)

Hi,

vielen Dank für die Rege Beteiligung. Hatte nicht 
damit gerechnet, dass mein Problem gleich klar ist 
Also derzeit kommt WinCC Flexible auf einem MP277 von
Siemens zu Einsatz.
Also das mit dem OPC-Server bzw. dem Weglassen eines Clients
(wenn die Software auf dem OPC-Server läuft) leuchtet mir ein.
Da ich 2 bis 3 Lösungen Erarbeiten soll stellt sich nur die Frage
welche.
Es soll so sein, dass es dem Kunden mitangeboten wird. Die Kosten sollen
also möglichst gering sein. Programmierfähigkeiten sind etwas vorhanden,
jedoch ziehe ich Paketlösungen vor.
Da bietet sich ja WinCC sehr gut an. Wie ist das mit Wonderware?
Ist in beiden Fällen ein OPC Server nötig?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Mai 2008)

Intouch und WinCC sind im Prinzip die gleiche Welt. Bei Intouch hast das Ding dann IO-Server - macht m.E. aber das gleiche ...


----------



## chrissi52000 (7 Mai 2008)

Bei WinCC gibts z.B. die Möglichkeit die Rezepturverwaltung über das User Archive zu realisieren wenn du mit fertigen Optionen arbeiten willst.

Über das Archiv kannst du auch Prozessdaten als csv-Dateien exportieren.


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

chrissi52000 schrieb:


> Über das Archiv kannst du auch Prozessdaten als csv-Dateien exportieren.



warum auf halbem weg stehen bleiben? bietet sich hier nicht ein SQL-Anbindung an?


----------



## chrissi52000 (7 Mai 2008)

Klar.

Aber ich dachte es soll halt einfach und mit fertigen Paketen zu lösen sein.

Import/Export per Button anwählbar im UA.

TagLogging gibts ja auch noch.

Also Möglichkeiten wären da viele. 
Die Frage ist halt, wie tief will er in die Geschichte einsteigen?
Alles mit fertigen Paketen realisieren oder selbst etwas rumprogrammieren?


----------



## Georgius (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

da das ganze auf theoretischer Natur basiert, wäre sicherlich beides Denkbar. Die Anforderung sind m. E. aber verhältnissmässig gering.
Mit Rezeptverwaltung sollen lediglich einige Prozessparameter verändert werden, um die Anlage für unterschiedliche Produkte nutzen zu können.
Das sind max. 10- 15 Parameter. Man soll halt einen Parametersatz laden und speichern können, also quasi verschiedene Kofigurationen.
Werde mir mich mal ein bisschen über WinCC informieren. Weiss aber jetzt,
dank euch, immerhin ne ungefähre Richtung.
Vielen Dank dafür.
Kennt jemand vielleicht ein HP oder Literatur die sich mit dem Aufbau und
den Grundlagen von BDEs bzw. HMIs beschäftigt?
GRUSS


----------



## afk (7 Mai 2008)

Geht es dabei nur um *eine* Anlage, oder erst mal um eine, der dann später noch *viele* andere folgen sollen ?

Das macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied bei der Entscheidung, ob man ein System "von der Stange" verwendet, oder was Eigenes entwickelt wird.


Gruß Axel


----------



## afk (7 Mai 2008)

Georgius schrieb:


> ... da das ganze auf theoretischer Natur basiert ...


... oder geht es gar nur um genau Null Anlagen ? 


Gruß Axel


----------



## Georgius (7 Mai 2008)

Oh hatte diese Posts noch garnicht gesehen. Also es soll später auf jeden Fall möglich sein, weitere
Anlagen "anzuschliessen". 
Das ganze soll zu einem Angebot für Kunden gemacht werden, die sich für ein solches System interessieren.
Hatte das total vergessen, dass das ganze Erweiterbar sein soll. Einerseits in Richtung weiterer Anlagen,
andererseits in Richtung mehrerer Clients, sofern möglich.
Wie wird eine solche Erweiterbarkeit Hardwareseitig gelöst? Kommt dann "einfach" nur ein Switch
zum Einsatz um mehrere Anlagen an das System zu machen?

Vielen Dank


----------



## vierlagig (7 Mai 2008)

Georgius schrieb:


> Wie wird eine solche Erweiterbarkeit Hardwareseitig gelöst? Kommt dann "einfach" nur ein Switch zum Einsatz um mehrere Anlagen an das System zu machen?



ist es nicht sinn einer studienarbeit anhand theoretischer grundkenntnisse und dem lesen und verstehen, abwägen und begreifens eben solche fragen zu klären und entsprechend der nutzen/kosten-berechnung (stichwort *ROI*) darzustellen und auszuwählen?  ... ich frag ja nur ...


----------



## Georgius (7 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
ja klar ist das der Sinn und Zweck. Aber ich bin noch in der Einarbeitung in das Thema.
Leider gibt es im Internet sehr viele Quellen die aber leider recht unübersichtlich und teilweise sehr kompliziert gehalten sind. Deswegen sehe ich ein solches Forum als beste Möglichkeit um herauszubekommen, was man so in der Industrie benutzt. Ich verlange ja keineswegs dass ihr mir meine Arbeit macht. Aber das was ich bisher gelesen habe (im Netz und in verschiedenen Büchern) verwirrt teilweise noch mehr.
Ich soll halt 2 bis 3 Paketlösungen aufzeigen, die alle die oben genannte SPS als Basis haben und dem Benutzer Prozessdaten zur Verfügung stellen. Welches dann Einsatz findet ist nicht Umfang meiner Arbeit. Wie bereits erwähnt ist WinCC dabei ein Stichwort was mir schonmal sehr hilft.
Ich will nicht dass der Eindruck aufkommt, dass ich keine Lust habe meine Arbeit zu machen, aber Infos über Grundlagen und Ansatzpunkte bekommt man in einem solchen Forum am einfachsten und zuverlässigsten.


----------



## chrissi52000 (7 Mai 2008)

Hi.

Dann schau dir dies mal als grundlegende Info´s zu WinCC an:
Basis-Doku

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/livelink.exe/15342782?func=ll&objId=15342782&objAction=csView&nodeid0=10805584〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content

WinCC-Optionen

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/livelink.exe/15343333?func=ll&objId=15343333&objAction=csView&nodeid0=10805584〈=de&siteid=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW&load=content


----------



## Georgius (7 Mai 2008)

Danke, 
jo hab das auch grad vor mir...
Besten Dank


----------



## Georgius (9 Mai 2008)

So ich habe mich da mal ein bisschen in WinCC reingefuchst und
habe den Eindruck, dass es genau das ist was ich suche.
Allerdings konnte ich nicht wirklich Infos zur Anbindung finden.
Ist es sinnvoller mit Ethernet oder Profibus?
Wie verhält sich das da mit den max. Leitungslängen?
Gibt es da unter Umständen W-Lan Gateways, zu Vermeiden dass neue Kabel gezogen werden müssen?
Was genau versteht man unter Tags? Geht darum, welche Version die sinnvollste ist.

Vielen Dank für euere Unterstützung...


----------



## Larry Laffer (9 Mai 2008)

Georgius schrieb:


> So ich habe mich da mal ein bisschen in WinCC reingefuchst ...


WinCC oder WinCC Flexibel ?



Georgius schrieb:


> Allerdings konnte ich nicht wirklich Infos zur Anbindung finden.
> Ist es sinnvoller mit Ethernet oder Profibus?


Wieviele Daten soll transportiert werden ?



Georgius schrieb:


> Wie verhält sich das da mit den max. Leitungslängen?


Kommt auf den gewählten Bus an ...
Ethernet ca. 100 m
Profibus wesentlich mehr (je nach Übertragungsrate)



Georgius schrieb:


> Was genau versteht man unter Tags?


Das sind die Variablen mit denen ein Datenaustausch mit der SPS erfolgt. Jede Variable ist ein Tag. Ggf. ist aber auch ein Array nur ein Tag. Das liegt also auch ein bißchen an der Organisation ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Georgius (13 Mai 2008)

WinCC hab ich mir angeschaut. Werde aber mich nochmal etwas
über WinCC flexibel schlau machen.
Also Variablen sind es knapp 500. Darunter sowohl Schreib und Lesedaten,
als auch nur Bits (also 2 Zustände) als auch diverese Werter (z.B. Temperaturen).


----------



## Georgius (13 Mai 2008)

SO habe jetzt rausgefunden, dass WinCC flexible auch extern PCs
zur Bedienung zulässt. Das ist der Punkt der sehr interessant ist.
Allerdings habe ich hier im Forum auch gelesen, dass WinCC flexible maximal 8 Station zulässt. Heisst dass, das ich von einem PC nur 8 Station, also Anlagen bedienen kann. Kann man das ausweiten? Hat WinCC hier auch ein Limit? Weil von der Anlagengrösse (relativ klein, ca. 500 Variablen) sagt mir WinCC flexible eher zu.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Kwyjibo (15 Mai 2008)

hallo,

es gibt ein tool namens WinBDE (von Siemens) welches sehr günstig ist (deutlich unter 1k €) und genau das was du beschreibst schon macht (es klinkt sich ein in die HMI und erstellt statistiken etc. basierend auf den daten - bspw., ob eine maschine einen bestimmten auslastunggrad hat, dinge die ein manager eben wissen will).

letztendlich kannst du das ganze auch manuell in wincc projektieren, mit hilfe der archive zB auch für lange zeiträume (zumindest im echten WinCC), hier musst du aber die auswertung dann auch wirklich selbst erstellen (bsp. mittelwertbildung) und musst extra variablen etc. anlegen die das alles auch speichern.

flexible erlaubt nur 8 solche verbindungen, da es auch nur für den unteren leistungsbereich gedacht ist. WinCC ist hier weitaus offener, was das angeht.


----------



## Georgius (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Ja WinBDE hatte ich mir schonmal kurz angesehen. Leider ist das mehr eine Managementsoftware. Es lassen sich zwar Betriebsdaten auslesen und archivieren, jedoch lassen sich die Anlagen nicht Bedienen. 

Dennoch vielen Dank


----------



## Kwyjibo (15 Mai 2008)

Georgius schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ja WinBDE hatte ich mir schonmal kurz angesehen. Leider ist das mehr eine Managementsoftware. Es lassen sich zwar Betriebsdaten auslesen und archivieren, jedoch lassen sich die Anlagen nicht Bedienen.
> 
> Dennoch vielen Dank


 
hi

das bedienen ist ja auch aufgabe von Wincc, einem *bedien-*beobachten-system.

WinBDE geht mit flexible und normal WinCC, und du wolltest ja flexible nehmen wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## Georgius (15 Mai 2008)

Danke für die Antwort. Vielleicht verstehst du mich falsch, oder ich dich ;-)
Also ich erarbeite derzeit ein theoretisches Konzept um ein solches System (WinCC flexible oder WinCC, oder etwas von einem anderen Hersteller) aufzubauen. Also was da machbar ist, wie hoch der Aufwand und die Kosten sind. Also WinCC und Flexible bieten ja schon eine Archivierungsfunktion. WinBDE ist ja nur zusätzlich um das ganze etwas besser zu haben. Primär geht es ums Bedienen und Beobachten, weniger um die Managementebene zu bedienen.
Also hast du mich wahrscheinlich so verstanden: WinCC flex + WinBDE oder WINCC.
Also nach dem ersten Eindruck den ich habe, ist bei WinCC flex der Nachteil, dass 
nur 8 Stationen auf normalem Wege angesteuert werden können.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Georgius (16 Mai 2008)

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eien ungefähre Preisvorstellung sowohl für WinCC flexible Advanced, als auch für WinCC geben?
Das wäre nett.


----------



## marlob (16 Mai 2008)

Georgius schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir vielleicht eien ungefähre Preisvorstellung sowohl für WinCC flexible Advanced, als auch für WinCC geben?
> Das wäre nett.


Preise habe ich leider nicht, aber wenn du mal öfters Preise von Siemens Komponenten brauchst, dann kannst du dich auch bei 
A&D Mall anmelden bzw. den Katalog CA01 bestellen


----------



## Georgius (16 Mai 2008)

Ok danke,

hab mich da schonmal registriert aber noch keine BEstätigung bekommen.
Werde mal die DVD bestellen.

Danke


----------



## Georgius (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo mal wieder,

habe mich jetzt mal mit einigen BDE- bzw. HMI-Systemen
beschäftigt. Überwiegend richtet sich ja der Preis nach den Tags also den Prozessvariablen.
Wenn ich nun 10 Anlagen mit je einer SPS ansteuere, die jeweils 160 Prozessvariablen besitzen brauche ich dann eine Lizenz für 1600 Variablen?
Wäre ja eigentlich logisch..
Wie würde es sich verhalten, wenn ich über einen OPC-Server gehen würde?
Wäre das dann identisch?

Hoffe mir kann das jemand beantworten.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Kwyjibo (19 Mai 2008)

Hallo,

richtig, wenn du 1600 verschiedene prozessvariablen hast (und die hast du definitv bei 160 tags * 10 systeme), musst du auch soviel lizenzieren.

der einzige unterschied, wo es anders gemacht wird, ist bei WinCC in PCS 7, da lizenzierst du nach Prozessobjekten (ein PO ist dann zB eine Messstelle mit X Tags).


----------

